# visa for a self-employed (dubai)



## dely (Oct 30, 2014)

hi, I am new here so forgive me if I make any mistakes 
I have a question:* I am a blogger so I would not need a job in Dubai*, so how do I get a* visa*? I am so confused, I have read various things about setting up a business in a Dubai FREEZONE, but I don't need an office, I can easily work from home.
I am from Italy if that can be helpful


----------



## Gilby7 (Oct 30, 2014)

dely said:


> hi, I am new here so forgive me if I make any mistakes  I have a question: I am a blogger so I would not need a job in Dubai, so how do I get a visa? I am so confused, I have read various things about setting up a business in a Dubai FREEZONE, but I don't need an office, I can easily work from home. I am from Italy if that can be helpful


There are some companies they get u work visa and register you in a company
You can try with RAK free zone i think they are the cheapest


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Blogging won't pay you nearly enough money to pay your way in Dubai. No job = no visa. This isn't Europe.

You need a salary, apartment, transport and if intending to be s'self-employed' then you will need to set up a Freezone company which will be tens of thousands of Euro.

If you don;t need an office, blog from where you are - it'll be cheaper.

Or get a real journalism job with a salary


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Blogging can be very lucrative.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> Blogging can be very lucrative.


You have a very small understanding of what 'lucrative' is.

Its only lucrative i.e. something for nothing, if you already have a job


----------

